# Es esta la mujer perfecta para el futuro que nos espera?



## hijodeputin (22 Jun 2022)

es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.


----------



## Lector21 (22 Jun 2022)

Mujer como las de antes.


----------



## jolu (22 Jun 2022)

A esa la ordeñaba yo. Y dejaría que me ordeñara


----------



## lascanteras723 (22 Jun 2022)

Como el niño de los pilotes de Mallorca. Parece buena moza.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (22 Jun 2022)

Yo ya tengo la mia, vosotros bombonas en sedes.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Jun 2022)

Esa mujer sobrevivira al mad max comiendo ensalada de limones con chorizo

un respeto

PD esa chica es muy guapa sin apenas maquillaje


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Jun 2022)

esta en la cama seguro qu eno hace la estrella de mar


----------



## daniguzmán (22 Jun 2022)

Esa mujer es perfecta, venga o no venga el Marmax.


----------



## Napalm (22 Jun 2022)

Solo por la naturalidad y sencillez con la que se expresa ya le da patadas en la boca a las neo-feministas urbanas.

Ahora ya sé cómo eran de jóvenes esas encantadoras señoras de pueblo que te preguntan al pasar; "y tú, ¿de quien eres?"  

Una vida sencilla junto a una mujer así, será para pensárselo...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA


----------



## Lady_A (22 Jun 2022)

Muy fan. Es una reina


----------



## Lubinillo (22 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Esa mujer sobrevivira al mad max comiendo ensalada limones con chorizo
> 
> un respeto
> 
> PD esa chica es muy guapa sin apenas maquillaje



Apenas? que crees que se maquilla para ir al huerto? Que no es como tu ostiassss


----------



## Lubinillo (22 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Como que es hija de su hermano y nieta del Gran Autoctono.


----------



## Mr.Luz (22 Jun 2022)

Se la ve preparada


----------



## Lady_A (22 Jun 2022)

Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.

Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.


----------



## nosomosnada (22 Jun 2022)

Joder, la capaba los tomates a pollazos.


----------



## Lubinillo (22 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.



Pues como pa fiarse de tus impresiones. Yerras un poquito na mas. Tiene maromo.


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Jun 2022)

Muy guapa. Aunque quizas sea lesbiana. Quizas no.

Las mozas asi de esa edad es raro que no hayan emigrado a las capitales donde estan las tiendas


----------



## Lubinillo (22 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A esa la ordeñaba yo. Y dejaría que me ordeñara





aventurero artritico dijo:


> esta en la cama seguro qu eno hace la estrella de mar





nosomosnada dijo:


> Joder, la capaba los tomates a pollazos.



Que habléis asín de las que van enseñando el parrus vale pero que habléis asín de una chica formalita y que enseña sus quehaceres diarios en la granja no es ni medio normal.


----------



## arrestado en casa (22 Jun 2022)

joder, me la he imaginado bien sudadita tras una jornada de trabajo de campo y me he corrido vivo


----------



## Lady_A (22 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues como pa fiarse de tus impresiones. Yerras un poquito na mas. Tiene maromo.



Bueno, pues maromo. Eso no quita mi impresión. Esa chica parece que entiende, da perfil y no me refiero por el trabajo o el habla. Otra cosa es que sea bi o por vivir en el campo no haya dado el paso o se lo haya planteado. Pero...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Jun 2022)

Más de la mitad del foro no aguantan a la moza ni una hora en cuanto os de Legón Pal huerto


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> *Me da que novia*, impresión nada mas.



Por qué? Porque está en el huerto despeinada y con ropa de faena en vez de maquillarse como una puerta?


----------



## FrayCuervo (22 Jun 2022)

Con una mujer como esa me casaba yo, rápido además.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (22 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Como que es hija de su hermano y nieta del Gran Autoctono.



Ah vale, no tenía ni idea. Ahora ya me cuadra más el tema jeje.


----------



## biba ecuador (22 Jun 2022)

De la "España vacia" llega una mujer llena de valores y de belleza natural


----------



## CanonTS51 (22 Jun 2022)

La principal pega que le veo es la bizquera, como para decirle que te mire a la cara cuando te la está chupando.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (22 Jun 2022)

Hablan como los murcianos pero pronunciando la s


----------



## romeoalfa (22 Jun 2022)

La mujer perfecta en la de Santi Millán, te pilla poniéndole los cuernos y sale en tu defensa y echando la culpa a la iglesia y al patriarcado


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Parece acento manchego o murciano.

Parece sencilla y no empoderada, cosa difícil en España.


----------



## lagintoinc (22 Jun 2022)

Pues sí señores es el furuto,una chica estupenda que sabe lo que hace.


----------



## nosomosnada (22 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Que habléis asín de las que van enseñando el parrus vale pero que habléis asín de una chica formalita y que enseña sus quehaceres diarios en la granja no es ni medio normal.



¿Tú has currado alguna vez en el campo?

¿Tú sabes lo que es llegar a casa eslomado después de pasarte el día quitando hierbas y pinzando yemas, darte una ducha y que se te ponga el cimbrel como la columna de Trajano cuando hueles el perfume de un parrus sucio y sudado como el de la parienta del video que se ha pasado el día ordeñando cabras, y le arrancas las bragas para dejárselo más limpio con la lengua que si se lo frotara con Sanex y después la penetras salvajemente a cuatro patas como si fuera un perra en celo?

Entonces entenderías que es lo más normal y sano del mundo después de un duro día de trabajo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Jun 2022)

Es una Diosa, yo me casaria con ella.


----------



## Rotto2 (22 Jun 2022)

Opá yo vi asé un corrá


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Seguro que la conoces del hilo que abrí con ese vídeo, entre otros, el otro día. Reconocer los créditos no está prohibido...






La chorti rústica







www.burbuja.info


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

Qué pesados con la tia esta.
Ale ya ha conseguido resaltar gracias a diferenciarse de las demás que solo enseñan tetas.

Ahora a abrirse onlyfans y ganar pasta con los betas a darle dinero


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Jun 2022)

una tía que vale

qué pocas hay así


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Jun 2022)

Tiene pinta de votar PSOE nomelafo


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Me cuesta creer que una mujer sea sencilla o eso parece. ¿Donde está el ego x500 habitual??


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La chorti rústica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene buen cuerpo.


----------



## noseyo (22 Jun 2022)

Eso sí es una mujer de igualdad y no la mierda que purula encima es guapa lo tiene todo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Jun 2022)

A mi una mujer que tenga voz de pito, de marimacho o de palurda, dificilmente podria llegar a enamorarme.


----------



## BIackadder (22 Jun 2022)

Si tantas cosas dices que tienes que hacer no pierdas el tiempo grabandote, hostia ya!

Todas es todas.


----------



## Akira. (22 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo hace muchos años cuando nadie quería una mujer de pueblo o campechana porque eran muy burras o paletas y comentarios similares.
No se sabe lo que uno tiene hasta que lo pierde.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (22 Jun 2022)

puf, vaya ascazo


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (22 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> puf, vaya ascazo



Comunista y maricon.
Nihil sub sole novum

Sin acritud, tengo muchos amigos commies


----------



## taxpayeer (22 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> ¿Tú has currado alguna vez en el campo?
> 
> ¿Tú sabes lo que es llegar a casa eslomado después de pasarte el día quitando hierbas y pinzando yemas, darte una ducha y que se te ponga el cimbrel como la columna de Trajano cuando hueles el perfume de un parrus sucio y sudado como el de la parienta del video que se ha pasado el día ordeñando cabras, y le arrancas las bragas para dejárselo más limpio con la lengua que si se lo frotara con Sanex y después la penetras salvajemente a cuatro patas como si fuera un perra en celo?
> 
> Entonces entenderías que es lo más normal y sano del mundo después de un duro día de trabajo.



La ducha sobra 

Un agua por la cara


----------



## Lady_A (22 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por qué? Porque está en el huerto despeinada y con ropa de faena en vez de maquillarse como una puerta?



No, no, para nada. Ni por el maquillaje, ni por el aspecto, ni por como habla. Es por como se mueve. Tengo amigas lesbianas y bisex, y se me parece al 100%. Por eso lo he dicho. Las tias lesbianas no son camioneros como creen aqui, para nada.

No puedo explicarlo. Solo era una impresión. Y puede ser totalmente falsa


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No, no, para nada. Ni por el maquillaje, ni por el aspecto, ni por como habla. Es por como se mueve. Tengo amigas lesbianas y bisex, y se me parece al 100%. Por eso lo he dicho. Las tias lesbianas no son camioneros como creen aqui, para nada.
> 
> No puedo explicarlo. Solo era una impresión. Y puede ser totalmente falsa



Ni puta idea de cómo caminan las lesbianas. Yo también conozco y no las diferenció de otras chicas por la manera de moverse.

Está en una huerta, tiene que tener cuidado al pisar. No pretenderás que se mueva como en asfalto.


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Da la sensación de que un buen mozo cualquiera del pueblo le valdría sin más, sin tener que ser de gym + forrao, no como las mujeres normales que solo aspiran al top 2% si no se deprimen y dicen que el mercado está muy mal.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Jun 2022)

Pa ponerla un huerto, por lo menos


----------



## UltimoIntegrante (22 Jun 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> esta en la cama seguro qu eno hace la estrella de mar



Un coño de los pocos que puedes estar seguro que jamás entró un moronegro


----------



## fue_fue (22 Jun 2022)

En este vídeo se le aprecia mejor.

Culazo


----------



## Funci-vago (22 Jun 2022)

A mi no me importaria que me sacara mi litrito de leche.

Con unas goenas lentejas, claro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (22 Jun 2022)

Mejor de goma... ese ejemplo tiene que extinguirse.


----------



## Maquinadematar (22 Jun 2022)

Yo le sigo, si ves el novio. Parece un perro flauta s-skape. Telita


----------



## Wasi (22 Jun 2022)

Le haría un par de cachorros en el primer cortejo


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Me pone muchísimo.
No sé si el huerto entero, pero el matojo se lo iba a tener muy bien regado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (22 Jun 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Yo le sigo, si ves el novio. Parece un perro flauta s-skape. Telita



El puto es él, los puteros son del PSOE o sus amijhos.


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Jun 2022)

Tendrá sus cosas, pero no está mal.

Sabe qué es doblar el lomo.


----------



## Fiodor (22 Jun 2022)

Te libras de gilipolleces feministas... Pero no la puedes llevar a las cenas con el embajador...


----------



## cerilloprieto (22 Jun 2022)

Extrema y dura, tus mujeres nos la ponen.....


----------



## Mongolo471 (22 Jun 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Tendrá sus cosas, pero no está mal.
> 
> Sabe qué es doblar el lomo.



No te lo crees ni tú, de hecho, tendrían que pasar millones de años para ver algo parecido.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Jun 2022)

Hay que echarle a este agrario y que la cubra rellenando todo el nucleo...




Su descendencia dominará el mundo....de lo del agro y tal


----------



## Esparto (22 Jun 2022)

No he visto el vídeo porque me imagino por dónde va.

Youtuber campurriano que se queja de los menosprecios de los corbatines y para enmendarlo hace como una mezcla entre El gañán de Ernesto Sevilla y la blasa de José Mota.

En mi pueblo hay una moza similar que se ha hecho youtuber, el extremeño tóxico sobreactuado ese autóctono ha creado una infame escuela. Que conste que soy más de campo que un John Deere.


----------



## alas97 (22 Jun 2022)

hermosa moza.


----------



## elchicho47 (22 Jun 2022)

que me ordeñe el nabo


----------



## Doctor Nunca (22 Jun 2022)

Nueva ídola nacional pagafantil con el rollito de la vida auténtica como telón de fondo.

A ver dónde quedaba si llega a ser fea como un diente de ajo. 

La cámara le quiere y lo sabe.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Esta moza saca todo lo mejor de uno...Y SI NO PUEDES DARLO POR TI SOLO ¡¡¡TE LO SACA A HOSTIAS!!!
Esto es una mujer...Y no lo que viene en el AITA MARI-CON con el flequillo "comio" por un caballo.


----------



## bangkoriano (22 Jun 2022)

Si es por queso, aquí estoy


----------



## Ignorante1 (22 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Que habléis asín de las que van enseñando el parrus vale pero que habléis asín de una chica formalita y que enseña sus quehaceres diarios en la granja no es ni medio normal.



Seguro que son sociocomunistas o feminazis. Que les vas hacer.


----------



## petro6 (22 Jun 2022)

Huele a tijera a la legua.


----------



## John Connor (22 Jun 2022)

Mujeres de esas no hay muchas... Guapa y hacendosa. Cómo un día le de por entrar en una sede de Pudrimos no me quiero ni imaginar el cataclismo.


----------



## McLovin (22 Jun 2022)

Es de Murcia? No identifico ese acento...

Es una tía apañada y bastante guapa. Ojalá todas fueran así.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Jun 2022)

Sí


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> puf, vaya ascazo



catalan, subnormal y maricon, lo tienes todo


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Es de Murcia? No identifico ese acento...
> 
> Es una tía apañada y bastante guapa. Ojalá todas fueran así.



Creo que es la hija de Martín Crespo y si lo es, son de Cáceres.
Para los que "LA TACHAN DE LÉSBICA"...*¡¡¡SIENTO DECIRLES QUE NO TIENEN N.P.I. DE LO QUE ES UNA MUJER!!!*
Esta cría, como la cabrees , te coloca, con el gancho de las cabras, las almorranas junto a las amígdalas.
Y por cierto...
*¡¡¡AQUÍ NO LLEGAN NI MOROS NI NEGROS...¿PORQUÉ SERÁ?!!!*


----------



## notengodeudas (22 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.



El gaydar un poquito escacharrado sí que lo tienes


----------



## hijodeputin (22 Jun 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Creo que es la hija de Martín Crespo y si lo es, son de Cáceres.
> Para los que "LA TACHAN DE LÉSBICA"...*¡¡¡SIENTO DECIRLES QUE NO TIENEN N.P.I. DE LO QUE ES UNA MUJER!!!*
> Esta cría, como la cabrees , te coloca, con el gancho de las cabras, las almorranas junto a las amígdalas.
> Y por cierto...
> *¡¡¡AQUÍ NO LLEGAN NI MOROS NI NEGROS...¿PORQUÉ SERÁ?!!!*



solo lo crees?


----------



## John Connor (22 Jun 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Creo que es la hija de Martín Crespo y si lo es, son de Cáceres.
> Para los que "LA TACHAN DE LÉSBICA"...*¡¡¡SIENTO DECIRLES QUE NO TIENEN N.P.I. DE LO QUE ES UNA MUJER!!!*
> Esta cría, como la cabrees , te coloca, con el gancho de las cabras, las almorranas junto a las amígdalas.
> Y por cierto...
> *¡¡¡AQUÍ NO LLEGAN NI MOROS NI NEGROS...¿PORQUÉ SERÁ?!!!*



Creo que sí que es la hija.

Por cierto, el padre tiene algo que ver con el otro youtber de "Qué pasa autóctonos!" que me parece que también se apellida Crespo?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Jun 2022)

Guapa muchacha.Y al parecer no es una jodida inútil engreida y empoderada.

El tipo que la pille va a ser bastante afortunado.

Ni es bi, ni lesbiana ni hostias. A esta chica se la ve una mujer en toda regla


----------



## Lonchafina (22 Jun 2022)

Yo por esa moza cavaba la huerta entera sin descanso.


----------



## little hammer (22 Jun 2022)

fue_fue dijo:


> En este vídeo se le aprecia mejor.
> 
> Culazo



Jue, si que tiene buen culo.

Me ha puesto mi pollon como una butifarra


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser la típica "buena chica" que aunque fuese muy fea, antiguamente los padres recomendaban para casar a su hijos.

Ahora encuentra una buena chica en una ciudad y ya puedes llamar a Íker jimenez para que explique el misterio.


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Jue, si que tiene buen culo.
> 
> Me ha puesto mi pollon como una butifarra




Lleva 3 semanas su canal y casualmente el vídeo ese es el más visto con casi 300.000 visitas, qué casualidad.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Jun 2022)

fue_fue dijo:


> En este vídeo se le aprecia mejor.
> 
> Culazo



Si le diese por la bici y por algun deporte mas ni te cuento.

Mejor cuerpo que las charos de las ciudades, las fiesteras y similares que enseguida tienen celulitis sobrante.





DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Creo que es la hija de Martín Crespo y si lo es, son de Cáceres.
> Para los que "LA TACHAN DE LÉSBICA"...*¡¡¡SIENTO DECIRLES QUE NO TIENEN N.P.I. DE LO QUE ES UNA MUJER!!!*
> Esta cría, como la cabrees , te coloca, con el gancho de las cabras, las almorranas junto a las amígdalas.
> Y por cierto...
> *¡¡¡AQUÍ NO LLEGAN NI MOROS NI NEGROS...¿PORQUÉ SERÁ?!!!*



Entiendo que tienen fincas y similares, por esas zonas hay zonas brutales para el mad max, si bien es cierto yo soy mas de la castilla del norte xD para estos temas y si tuviera que elegir otra zona me iria a Murcia en esos aspectos ya que tiene playa xD (soy un quemado del deporte).

El problema que tiene Extremadura es la cantidad de funcivagos y votantes del psoe, que es abrumadora, aparte que son regiones que no se modernizan mucho y el tema vox ni se sabe demasiado quitando estas gentes de fincas que alomejor si.

Modernizarse para lo bueno que conste, para las mierdas de ingenieria social NO.


----------



## little hammer (22 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Lleva 3 semanas su canal y casualmente el vídeo ese es el más visto con casi 300.000 visitas, qué casualidad.



Ya ves, está para romperle el ojaldre en plena dehesa extremeña.

Me la follaba hasta tres días después de fenecida


----------



## teperico (22 Jun 2022)

preciosa, inteligente y espabilada. Suerte el que esté con ella.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

He visto algún vídeo suyo y es una máquina.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Justo. En cuanto la he escuchado me ha recordado al autóctono, que gran tipo


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Me he enamorado. Esto si es una mujer.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepinox (22 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.



No me jodas. ¿Le da al acera-de-enfrentismo? Puta vida.


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Hilo donde la psique postmoderna del hombre actual sufre un dejavú y reconoce la mujer perfecta que siempre funcionó durante siglos: trabajadora, hacendosa, sencilla, guapa, joven, buen cuerpo, femenina, tradicional, humilde y buena persona.


----------



## Feynman (22 Jun 2022)

Por los apellicdos, Martin C., tiene pinta que es pariente del autóctono.

Edito



Lubinillo dijo:


> Como que es hija de su hermano y nieta del Gran Autoctono.



Aqui el forero ya lo dijo.


----------



## pepinox (22 Jun 2022)

Yo me casaría con ella. Así, a bote pronto y para toda la vida.

No digo más, porque ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Si hubiera nacido en barcelona podría haber sido más moderna:


----------



## Napalm (22 Jun 2022)

CanonTS51 dijo:


> La principal pega que le veo es la bizquera, como para decirle que te mire a la cara cuando te la está chupando.




Joder...tiene que tener ud. enamoraditas a sus ligues.
Que finura, un auténtico Dandi!!!


----------



## El Mena (22 Jun 2022)

2 camellos bien los vale la muchacha.

@hijodeputin

Te voy a dar un zankito mira por donde

Allah es grande. Casi tanto como el pandero de esta pasiega

Allah es grande


----------



## CocoVin (22 Jun 2022)

Mujeres como ella quedan contadas.


----------



## pepinox (22 Jun 2022)

El Mena dijo:


> 2 camellos bien los vale la muchacha.
> 
> @hijodeputin
> 
> ...



Subo a tres camellos y un hato de cabras. A ésta me la llevo yo.


----------



## hijodeputin (22 Jun 2022)

El Mena dijo:


> 2 camellos bien los vale la muchacha.
> 
> @hijodeputin
> 
> ...



imshaallah ajii


----------



## Pabloom (22 Jun 2022)

Sin lugar a dudas. Una tía guapa y trabajadora, una mujer como Dios manda.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Jun 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Si le diese por la bici y por algun deporte mas ni te cuento.
> 
> Mejor cuerpo que las charos de las ciudades, las fiesteras y similares que enseguida tienen celulitis sobrante.
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue el Mad-Maxismo, que no está muy lejano el momento, olvídate de funcivagos. Si tienes alguna idea o zona para "la supervivencia" trabajatela. Yo suelo moverme por Pirineos y lo importante es estudiar el terreno y los recursos.
Funcionarios, políticos y demás garrapata tendrían que temer por su suerte y destino. Han causado mucho daño y se de quienes afilan cuchillos...¡¡¡Por si acaso!!!


----------



## vurvujo (22 Jun 2022)

Me he visto unos segundos... y se ha ganado mi corazón.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (22 Jun 2022)

Tengo mis sospechas que es la florera @Jevitronka 

Se la ve simpaticota aunque muy basta física y psicológicamente. NOMELAFO.


----------



## jesus88 (22 Jun 2022)

la mayoria de mujeres jovenes no sabe ni freir un huevo.


----------



## magufone (22 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Hilo donde la psique postmoderna del hombre actual sufre un dejavú y reconoce la mujer perfecta que siempre funcionó durante siglos: trabajadora, hacendosa, sencilla, guapa, joven, buen cuerpo, femenina, tradicional, humilde y buena persona.



Una mujer femenina y buena persona es ORO.
Las locas del coño lo saben y por eso las odian y cuando pueden las joden en los ambientes en los que coinciden. Lo he visto demasiadas veces. Mi mujer tuvo que dejar un trabajo por eso.


----------



## INSOLVENTE (22 Jun 2022)

Es preciosa, me encanta el acento, y lo más importante..............

















































TIENE UNA C15.


----------



## ELOS (22 Jun 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> Mujer como las de antes.



antes, antes


----------



## ELOS (22 Jun 2022)

INSOLVENTE dijo:


> Es preciosa, me encanta el acento, y lo más importante..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coeficiente 15 ?


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando las sucias garras del NWO no alcanza a llegar al lavado de cerebro de una mujer normal, que se hace atractiva para el hombre para formar una familia como dios manda.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Jun 2022)

La chica está como un queso. Dan ganas de dejar la ciudad y largarse a hacer vida rural con ella.


lagintoinc dijo:


> Pues sí señores es el furuto,una chica estupenda que sabe lo que hace.



Hola, cmopañero disxélico.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (22 Jun 2022)

Como se suele acabar juntando la gente, amigos de amigos.


----------



## INSOLVENTE (22 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Coeficiente 15 ?



Eres de capital...??
Tiene una incomparable, inimitable, insuperable, única, inmejorable Citroen C15.


----------



## magufone (22 Jun 2022)

Mujeres de pueblo mandan!
Y no es ninguna coña.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Jun 2022)

es el mangel en mujé y TO y TÓ


----------



## ELOS (22 Jun 2022)

INSOLVENTE dijo:


> Eres de capital...??
> Tiene una incomparable, inimitable, insuperable, única, inmejorable Citroen C15.



A la Colau le salen sarpullidos...


----------



## Tyler·Durden (22 Jun 2022)

Eso es pregonar la IGUALDAD. Y no lo que hacen las charo chiringuiteras.


----------



## ELOS (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> solo lo crees?



Qué bien corta el tofu


----------



## Proto (22 Jun 2022)

Tiene más cojones para trabajar que todo el foro junto que como mucho aporrea un teclado mientras su mami le trae el colacao+campurrianas.


----------



## schulz (22 Jun 2022)

Efectivamente es sobrina del Autoctono __Esta chica vale lo que pesa..Es como las mujeres de antes..


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (22 Jun 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Es una Diosa, yo me casaria con ella.



Una joya..


----------



## INE (22 Jun 2022)

fue_fue dijo:


> En este vídeo se le aprecia mejor.
> 
> Culazo



Mítica la C15, solo disponible en entornos rurales.

Abstenerse urbanitas amariconados.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2022)

Bastante guapa, no me gustan las tias bastorras pero esta tiene un extraño encanto, pero no puedo decir mas, no la conozco.


----------



## Yomimo (22 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Es sobrina.


----------



## Marco Porcio (22 Jun 2022)

La mujer que todo hombre de bien querría, encima seguro que dentro de la casa tiene 2 escochetas.


----------



## Soy forero (22 Jun 2022)

Me he enamorado


----------



## Tenderheart (22 Jun 2022)

Más mujeres como ésta y el país se recupera en dos décadas.


----------



## McRotor (22 Jun 2022)

Una autentica mujer empoderada, ya no quedan muchas en hispañistan.

me pasa como las chortichinitas que salen dando el callo en la obra. Las 3 Cs (Cerebro, Corazon y Cojón) se ponen de acuerdo en que esa seria una mujer por la que luchar...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (22 Jun 2022)

Cómo obedecen las ovejas, igual que los españoles al Gobierno.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (22 Jun 2022)

Vaya potranca


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 Jun 2022)

Joder, que maravilla de mujer, vale más que todas las del 8 de marzo juntas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Jun 2022)

Me parece curioso las denominaciones que usa en el huerto.

Cantero para mí es tabla o bancal.
Caño para mí es caz o surco.
Tapijo no se a que se refiere...

A parte de eso me parece una chica auténtica. Y con lo de que Extremadura no es un secarral y que la gente que lo dice no se entera me ha ganado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jun 2022)

Sinface ni falta que hace dijo:


> Una joya..



+1. Una mujer aparentemente encantadora. Siempre puedes acabar con una viogen, pero me parece que con esa sería mas difícil.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (22 Jun 2022)

Buena compañía para el madMax


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (22 Jun 2022)

Despista el discurso.


----------



## Morototeo (22 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



si


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Jun 2022)

Her accent is utterly disgusting : S


----------



## Pluc (22 Jun 2022)

Gente que sabe lo que es el trabajo y sin 20 kilos de maquillaje encima. Mis dieses.


----------



## corolaria (22 Jun 2022)

La mayoría os ibais a cansar muy pronto de ella y terminaríais buscando, aunque sólo fuese una vez al mes, emociones más complejas, pervertidas y sofisticadas en otro sitio.

Afortunadamente, la muchacha cuenta con carácter, tres varas para controlar a los animalicos y medirles y esculpirles la espalda, y con el BOOORRRR, BOOORRRR, cosa que por muy bruto que seas siempre infunde un respeto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jun 2022)

VAYA PALETOIDA, ENTRARÍA EN UNA PROFUNDA DEPRESIÓN COMPARTIENDO VIDA CON ALGUIEN QUE HABLA CON ESE ACENTO.


----------



## Mike Littoris (22 Jun 2022)

buenos pieses


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Jun 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> Mujer como las de antes.



las de antes no contaban su vida por youtube...


----------



## XRL (23 Jun 2022)

no aguanto a ninguna,sea como sea,follar y fuera a que le ralle a otro


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

Y además lucha contra los incendios, menuda MUSA


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> ¿Tú has currado alguna vez en el campo?
> 
> ¿Tú sabes lo que es llegar a casa eslomado después de pasarte el día quitando hierbas y pinzando yemas, darte una ducha y que se te ponga el cimbrel como la columna de Trajano cuando hueles el perfume de un parrus sucio y sudado como el de la parienta del video que se ha pasado el día ordeñando cabras, y le arrancas las bragas para dejárselo más limpio con la lengua que si se lo frotara con Sanex y después la penetras salvajemente a cuatro patas como si fuera un perra en celo?
> 
> Entonces entenderías que es lo más normal y sano del mundo después de un duro día de trabajo.



CRASO ERROR, no comas conejo amego


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Creo que sí que es la hija.
> 
> Por cierto, el padre tiene algo que ver con el otro youtber de "Qué pasa autóctonos!" que me parece que también se apellida Crespo?



se apellidan igual todos!!!!! Martin Crespo, es el famoso "paleto" del youtube, si:



goooooooder, al final es un chiringuito más grande que el que se está montando Iker Jimenez en Cuatroº

Jajajaja al final es todo un gran negocio, vaya tela

p.d. el patriarca se está poniendo fino a chorizo en el vídeo, no es musulmán no, jajjajaja minuto 21


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

Flandaluza por lo menos. Tendrá algún novio negro de esos que trabajan en los huertos, como ella.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (23 Jun 2022)

No deberia de ser tan dificil de encontrar, si yo la encuentro tu puedes. 
Confio en ti padawan


----------



## cuñado de bar (23 Jun 2022)

fue_fue dijo:


> En este vídeo se le aprecia mejor.
> 
> Culazo



Joder. Una C15. ¡Un clásico!. La mayoría de foreros no serían capaces de estar con una mujer así. Acabarían de calzonazos, porque sabe hacer más cosas que ellos.


----------



## corolaria (23 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> se apellidan igual todos!!!!! Martin Crespo, es el famoso "paleto" del youtube, si:
> *goooooooder, al final es un chiringuito más grande que el que se está montando Iker Jimenez en Cuatroº
> 
> Jajajaja al final es todo un gran negocio, vaya tela*




Es que a día de hoy, de eso va el tema donde quiera que mires.

Se va a terminar poniendo bien hermosa, como su tío.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Hijo de puta llevo todo el día viendo videos suyos, me pone a 100: shortina, de pueblo, sin milindres, prepper pero de las de verdad, seguro que folladora... Qué más quieres? 

Que se mueran las mujeres de ciudad.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Es guapa y seguro que hace buenas lentejas, pero habla demasiado paleto y marimacho para mi gusto y eso que nací y me crié en un pueblo de Cuenca.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Es su sobrina.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Her accent is utterly disgusting : S



A mi me pone a 100 el acento lo mismo que su culo. 
Y guapa.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VAYA PALETOIDA, ENTRARÍA EN UNA PROFUNDA DEPRESIÓN COMPARTIENDO VIDA CON ALGUIEN QUE HABLA CON ESE ACENTO.



*MARICÓN. *


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> No he visto el vídeo porque me imagino por dónde va.
> 
> Youtuber campurriano que se queja de los menosprecios de los corbatines y para enmendarlo hace como una mezcla entre El gañán de Ernesto Sevilla y la blasa de José Mota.
> 
> En mi pueblo hay una moza similar que se ha hecho youtuber, el extremeño tóxico sobreactuado ese autóctono ha creado una infame escuela. Que conste que soy más de campo que un John Deere.



Los garrulazos del interior de Hezpaña no pueden pagarse una John Deere ni con un prestamo paco a 30 años. Solo los Cayetanos pueden. A los que chupais la polla con fruicion.



DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Creo que es la hija de Martín Crespo y si lo es, son de Cáceres.
> Para los que "LA TACHAN DE LÉSBICA"...*¡¡¡SIENTO DECIRLES QUE NO TIENEN N.P.I. DE LO QUE ES UNA MUJER!!!*
> Esta cría, como la cabrees , te coloca, con el gancho de las cabras, las almorranas junto a las amígdalas.
> Y por cierto...
> *¡¡¡AQUÍ NO LLEGAN NI MOROS NI NEGROS...¿PORQUÉ SERÁ?!!!*



Como se exponga mucho en jewtube, el día menos pensado se le planta allí en su pueblo unas decenas de moronegros. Veriamos entonces como reacciona la muchacha.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> se apellidan igual todos!!!!! Martin Crespo, es el famoso "paleto" del youtube, si:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La chica es sobrina del autóctono, hija de su hermano... Se han subido todos al negociete del yutub


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Bueno, pues maromo. Eso no quita mi impresión. Esa chica parece que entiende, da perfil y no me refiero por el trabajo o el habla. Otra cosa es que sea bi o por vivir en el campo no haya dado el paso o se lo haya planteado. Pero...



Si con lo buena que está y lo espabilada que es no tiene pareja masculina... es que es bollera, obvio.


----------



## hijodeputin (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La chica es sobrina del autóctono, hija de su hermano... Se han subido todos al negociete del yutub



negociete si tienes suscriptores. Con 30k no te da ni para comprar un yogur al mes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> La chica es sobrina del autóctono, hija de su hermano... Se han subido todos al negociete del yutub



¡¡Está todo orquestado!!

Seguro que todos los lunes por la mañana hacen un "briefing" y deciden su estrategia empresarial para la semana siguiente.

Pues mira tu puedes hablar de tal y tal, y yo te retuiteo, y ahora hago un video relacionado y te enlazo, ponemos a mamá a forear en Burbuja y Forocoches y que cuelguen los videos simulando que son alguien random, etc. etc.

- Niña tú ponte mallas ajustadas que eso vende


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Si con lo buena que está y lo espabilada que es no tiene pareja masculina... es que es bollera, obvio.



Habiendo nacido y habiéndome criado en un pueblo de Cuenca diré tres cosas:

1. En general a las chicas de pueblo no les gusta el campo, lo detestan.

2. Si a una chica le gusta el campo y trabajá ahí a gusto es muy factible que sea una marimacho/bollera.

3. El tono de hablar que tiene no es sólo el acento, no todas hablan con ese tono incluso en la misma zona, es el típico tono marimacho típico de las bolleras de los pueblos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Habiendo nacido y habiéndome criado en un pueblo de Cuenca diré tres cosas:
> 
> 1. En general a las chicas de pueblo no les gusta el campo, lo detestan.
> 
> ...



pues si, es como si un chaval con 10 años le pillan poniéndose los tacones de mamá y maquillándose, es evidente que de mayor no va a ser un gran percutidor de chochos, estas cosas se ven...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

Pues qué pena si es bollera.
Es que es lógico, una mujer así de guapa lo más fácil es que se agencie un novio trabajador, fuerte, listo y hasta con dinero y guapo.

Esta chica no, se ha puesto a trabajar el campo... raro raro.
Lástima de culazo.

Debe ser de esas que se la meten torcida la primera vez y se quedan con resquemor contra los hombres.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

Pues nada Nazaré si quieres curarte yo puedo intentarlo. 
Ya me han entrado un par de bolleras, debe ser que tengo gancho para las machotonas.


----------



## Carne vieja (23 Jun 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Hijo de puta llevo todo el día viendo videos suyos, me pone a 100: shortina, de pueblo, sin milindres, prepper pero de las de verdad, seguro que folladora... Qué más quieres?
> 
> Que se mueran las mujeres de ciudad.



Como no te levantes al alba y dobles bien el espinazo y te pongas las manos de desbrozar como las de un elefante, te va a dar una patada en el orto que te va a poner en órbita deseando volver con la vaga de tu ex.

PD: Vas a tener ganas de follar y comer ensaladitas por los cojones, y ella no se va a arreglar los bajos pero te va a exigir que metas bien la lengua como se lo hace su vaquina.


----------



## daesrd (23 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Visto sólo 10 primeros segundos. ¿Donde hay que firmar??


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (23 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los garrulazos del interior de Hezpaña no pueden pagarse una John Deere ni con un prestamo paco a 30 años. Solo los Cayetanos pueden. A los que chupais la polla con fruicion.
> 
> 
> 
> Como se exponga mucho en jewtube, el día menos pensado se le planta allí en su pueblo unas decenas de moronegros. Veriamos entonces como reacciona la muchacha.



¿Tu has visto/sabes de una "faltriquera"?
Los tipos que conozco, parecidos al Crespo, te abren un costurón, de ombligo a nuez, de forma inusitada y rápida. La afilan, como se suele decir, que corta el aire.
De los negros no tengo experiencia pero de los moros...no he conocido a esta gente "tan crecida y arrogante" como ahora, pero lo que se ha de evitar es la huida. Echarle güebos es medio triunfo en una reyerta.
Esta gente de campo los ves tranquilos y te crees que los puedes torear/engañar. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Conocí a un navarro en el cuartel al que un "listo" lo intentó timar y fuimos más de cinco los que tuvimos que frenarlo. Y alguno recibió por error.
Cuídate de cabrearlos. Te faltará monte para correr.


----------



## daesrd (23 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Que habléis asín de las que van enseñando el parrus vale pero que habléis asín de una chica formalita y que enseña sus quehaceres diarios en la granja no es ni medio normal.



Hay mucho inmaduro aquí, que le vamos a hacer, ya crecerán.....,o no


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

Carne vieja dijo:


> Como no te levantes al alba y dobles bien el espinazo y te pongas las manos de desbrozar como las de un elefante, te va a dar una patada en el orto que te va a poner en órbita deseando volver con la vaga de tu ex.
> 
> PD: Vas a tener ganas de follar y comer ensaladitas por los cojones, y ella no se va a arreglar los bajos pero te va a exigir que metas bien la lengua como se lo hace su vaquina.



O al contrario, necesita un chulo vago a su lado que le de un sentido a su vida sin hombres.


----------



## PORRON (23 Jun 2022)

ESA PAL PALETO HACEN BUENA PAREJA


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Jun 2022)

Mi novia tiene un buen puesto en una empresa potente (sobre 75,000 anuales), tiene un chalet de diseño pero con un huerto donde planta patatas, cebollas, tomates, pimientos de varios tipos, lechugas, calabazas, zanahorias, pepinos y sandías), maneja ella el cortacesped, la desbrozadora, la azada, la hoz,, da el plaguicida contra el pulgón de los cítricos, etc (se niega a contratar a nadie que lo haga), además de vez en cuando se pasa por casa de sus padres y mata, eviscera y desuella gallinas y conejos en un plis plas. 

La ves por la calle y parece una Cayetana, siempre como un pincel, además de lo guapa que es. 

Esas mujeres haberlas haylas.


----------



## Rechazar todo (23 Jun 2022)

Pedazo de zagala de pueblo, vale su peso en oro, de estas cada vez se ven menos por desgracia. 

Por cierto, el novio en los vídeos no se le ve muy feliz que digamos, parece que esta hasta la polla del campo y estuviera deseando pirarse a la ciudad. Vaya pinta de abertxale que me lleva.
En fin, dios da de comer a quien no tiene hambre.


----------



## corolaria (23 Jun 2022)

Queda bien claro que aquí la mayoría escribe con la polla y los huevos bien calientes.

Una vez que os la habéis follado unas cuantas veces, ésa os levanta con la vara cada día a las cinco de la mañana para ordeñar y a la semana salis por patas del pueblo sin mirar atrás.

- Cariño, ¿pero a dónde vas a estas horas?
- A por tres bolsas de Doritos y una caja de Campurrianas, que me fallan las fuerzas.
- Vale, pero no tardes mucho que aún quedan Lucerita y Fresquita por ordeñar y son las que después de tí, dan la mejor leche.


----------



## Felson (23 Jun 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Una vida sencilla junto a una mujer así, será para pensárselo...



Una vida sencilla es la que lleva Irene, la Calvo, la Soraya, la Arrimadas o la Lastra. Esta chica lleva una vida, sencillamente, que es mucho más.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Jun 2022)

es mucho más valiosa que cualquier pedorra de ciudad


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Habiendo nacido y habiéndome criado en un pueblo de Cuenca diré tres cosas:
> 
> 1. En general a las chicas de pueblo no les gusta el campo, lo detestan.
> 
> ...



Yo no entiendo de cosas de garrulos. Esa ha tenido que catar polla alguna vez en su vida, no me jodas.



DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¿Tu has visto/sabes de una "faltriquera"?
> Los tipos que conozco, parecidos al Crespo, te abren un costurón, de ombligo a nuez, de forma inusitada y rápida. La afilan, como se suele decir, que corta el aire.
> De los negros no tengo experiencia pero de los moros...no he conocido a esta gente "tan crecida y arrogante" como ahora, pero lo que se ha de evitar es la huida. Echarle güebos es medio triunfo en una reyerta.
> Esta gente de campo los ves tranquilos y te crees que los puedes torear/engañar. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Conocí a un navarro en el cuartel al que un "listo" lo intentó timar y fuimos más de cinco los que tuvimos que frenarlo. Y alguno recibió por error.
> Cuídate de cabrearlos. Te faltará monte para correr.



Te explicas como una paleto de campo. Ni se quien es el Crespo ni me interesa. Tampoco me va a enseñar a pelear un garrulo de campo que se esconde detrás de navajas o machetes. Ese pastorcillo de mierda que me citas será muy valiente en su terruño, conociendose todo el terreno a su favor, y con los aldeanos follacabras de su lado, si lo engancho solo en territorio imparcial, le hago un roto importante, le meto la vara esa de pastorar cabras hasta el duodeno. Yo soy King Kong comparado con el padre de esta putilla agro.

Si quiere catar polla que avise, y sino que se eche a un lado y deje de ir de estrellita por jewtube, que son todos unos vendidos peseteros oportunistas.


----------



## cortijero92 (23 Jun 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> puf, vaya ascazo



rojo y maricón para que luego digan que dios no castiga dos veces.


----------



## spala (23 Jun 2022)

mozaaa
se la ve apañada, me vale.


----------



## cortijero92 (23 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Flandaluza por lo menos. Tendrá algún novio negro de esos que trabajan en los huertos, como ella.



eres libre de follar con negros pero no proyectes tus parafilias sexuales en los demás.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Jun 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Yo ya tengo la mia, vosotros bombonas en sedes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

cortijero92 dijo:


> eres libre de follar con negros pero no proyectes tus parafilias sexuales en los demás.



eres tu el que proyectas al saber que digo la verdad, subnormal flandaluz. te sabes cornudo y cuck y por eso me atacas. Porque sabes que digo la verdad.
las andaluzas son unas golfas follanegros y lo sabes, capillita de mierda


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

las cuentas claras €€€€ y el chocolate espeso


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

Es perfecta si además es cristiana practicante, con sus oraciones diarias, lectura de la biblia, etc.


----------



## bsnas (23 Jun 2022)

Cuantos pisos quiere le ponga a vuesa merced?


----------



## ashe (23 Jun 2022)

Normal que una no urbanita atraiga, no tanto por esta sino por la degradacion en general aplicable a todo



Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los garrulazos del interior de Hezpaña no pueden pagarse una John Deere ni con un prestamo paco a 30 años. Solo los Cayetanos pueden. A los que chupais la polla con fruicion.
> 
> 
> 
> Como se exponga mucho en jewtube, el día menos pensado se le planta allí en su pueblo unas decenas de moronegros. Veriamos entonces como reacciona la muchacha.



Las buenas john deere son las antiguas, preferible 2008 para atrás


----------



## Dragón Asesino (23 Jun 2022)

Joder, pues entonces si vieseis cuando mi mujer se pone a trabajar en el terreno que tenemos se os caerían las babas hasta el suelo. Eso sí, encontrar mujeres que quieran dedicar sus ratos libres a esto es más escaso que encontrar oro en un río.


----------



## spala (23 Jun 2022)

no la verás con tatuajes de mierda a esta chica,
seguro q vale la pena tenerla de pareja, es de estas familiares q te cuida si estás malito, y si entra algún insecto en casa, ya se hace cargo ella si te dan cosa los bichejos de mierda.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Jun 2022)

Pues si.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Jun 2022)

Ojú! Esa es una media machorra. Ni calvo ni con dos pelucas.

Una cortijera de esas no te denuncia por violencia machista. Esas te dan una hostia y te estampan contra la pared, además, suelen ser peseteras.

Yo he conocido a algunas que han hecho eso desde chicas, y de femeninas no tienen nada.

Si las cartas se jugaran dos veces, mejor la hija del dueño de esto, la solterona que va a la plaza de abastos agarradita con la madre.

Arza, que de pasar a estar en un chorro de esos dejándote la espalda, a dar una vuelta de vez en cuando con el todoterreno es pasar del infierno al cielo.


----------



## Maerum (23 Jun 2022)

Se me da un aire a Carrie Fisher.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (23 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Ojú! Esa es una media machorra. Ni calvo ni con dos pelucas.
> 
> Una cortijera de esas no te denuncia por violencia machista. Esas te dan una hostia y te estampan contra la pared, además, suelen ser peseteras.
> 
> ...



este sabe , esto es sabiduría y lo dice un agricultor con los huevos pelaos de sol

+1 socio


----------



## HurreKin (23 Jun 2022)

Granjera sin bigote ni entrecejo melafo


----------



## Lemavos (23 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> negociete si tienes suscriptores. Con 30k no te da ni para comprar un yogur al mes.



Cuanto puede ganar con esos sub y visitas? 600€/mes menos impuestos?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (23 Jun 2022)

Me casaba con ella en la iglesia de su pueblo y me iba a plantar remolachas tan contento.
La vuelta al agro es una necesidad frente al Mad Max que se avecina. Además la gente de campo no está tan intoxicada por el mensaje del NWO y sigue siendo real y auténtica, sin mantras absurdos ni soplapolleces.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

Campesina cristiana,


----------



## Max Aub (23 Jun 2022)

Qué patética y pagafantas es la sociedad española para que una machorra de pueblo genere esas reacciones.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

Me encanta cuando llama a las ovejas, la Carrie Fisher extremeña, nuestra Princesa Leia:

*BORRRRRRR!!! BORRRRRRR!!!*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

*CHIVI!! CHIVI!! CHIVI!! CHIVIIII!!*


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Jun 2022)

Los que decís que esa tía es la polla, es que no habéis tratado con mujeres del agro, en serio. ¿Alguien de aquí sabe cómo puto es la vida en el campo? La vida en el campo es chunguísima. Sólo los que seais de pueblo lo sabréis bien.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Jun 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Queda bien claro que aquí la mayoría escribe con la polla y los huevos bien calientes.
> 
> Una vez que os la habéis follado unas cuantas veces, ésa os levanta con la vara cada día a las cinco de la mañana para ordeñar y a la semana salis por patas del pueblo sin mirar atrás.
> 
> ...



Hombre, esta criatura necesita a un tío serio y con cojones para trabajar.

Esta a los doriteros no los toca ni con la vara de azuzar las cabras.

El tipo que sepa ganarsela va a ser afortunado. No sólo es guapa y curranta , también tiene la cabeza bien amueblada. 

Yo porque ya tengo una buena mujer y la edad de su padre si no le metía fichas a full


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Bueno, pues maromo. Eso no quita mi impresión. Esa chica parece que entiende, da perfil y no me refiero por el trabajo o el habla. Otra cosa es que sea bi o por vivir en el campo no haya dado el paso o se lo haya planteado. Pero...



Claro, tampoco quita que tu impresión sea pura mierda que te la podrías haber guardado para ti. La que parece que entiende eres tu y la chavala te ha echo tilín y por eso la quieres en tu acera.


----------



## Murray's (23 Jun 2022)

No se que le veis, es muy normalita con cara pueblerina. Pero para gustos colores


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No se que le veis, es muy normalita con cara pueblerina. Pero para gustos colores



Del cretino que ha cagado un hilo diciendo que las cubanas son geniales (cuando son las mujeres más conflictivas, frías, calculadoras, interesadas y que más se divorcian y despluman de toda Hispanoamérica) nos llega ahora: “una chica española guapa es muy normalita”. No ganamos para tontos.


----------



## John Connor (23 Jun 2022)

Para los que dicen que no, que si tal que si cual...

Vosotros comparad a esta chica con: la mujer del Santi Millan, la amante, la voluntaria de la Cruz Roja que se abrazaba al negro y que tenia el instagram lleno de fotos en tetas tomando el sol, las que salen en el "Aruseros" (por poner un ejemplo), las tertulianas de cualquier programa de TV diciendo que todo es machista y la "Guerra de Putin", la Greta Thunder, su madre y sus seguidores...

Ademas de que en cuanto a belleza las barre a todas, es que no hay color sobre todo lo demas.

Por otro lado, es que la escuchas hablar y luego te paras a pensar que en la ciudad ya salen casi todos los chavales que si asperger, que si autistas, que si en el espectro... joder es que vamos directos al colapso.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Los que decís que esa tía es la polla, es que no habéis tratado con mujeres del agro, en serio. ¿Alguien de aquí sabe cómo puto es la vida en el campo? La vida en el campo es chunguísima. Sólo los que seais de pueblo lo sabréis bien.



¿Por qué dices que es chunguísima? ¿Por los horarios que no te puedes saltar? Mis primos prefirieron trabajos chungos a seguir con esa vida.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que es chunguísima? ¿Por los horarios que no te puedes saltar? Mis primos prefirieron trabajos chungos a seguir con esa vida.



Levantarse pronto, estar al sol de justicia todo el día, cargar peso, estar con los animales, estar todo el día sucio, oler a mierda que tira para atrás, que el agua o el granizo te destrocen la cosecha después de todo el año de trabajo, que los animales enfermen, cagar en el campo y limpiarte el culo con una piedra, etc.

Una vids idílica, vamos. No habéis ido al csmpo a trabajar en vuestra vida. Yo lo hice de muy pequeño y rápidamemte decidí que aquello nomera lo mío y me saqué una ingeniería.

Dejad de decir gilipolleces de que la vida en el campo es la hostia. Si fuera la hostia, no existiría la Espapa Vacía.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

LA vida del agricultor y del ganadero es muy dura, pero si se ha nacido en ese entorno y se vive desde niño, es soportable.

Lo que es durísimo es haberse criado en ciudad y tener que irse a trabajar el campo o hacerse ganadero.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Levantarse pronto, estar al sol de justicia todo el día, cargar peso, estar con los animales, estar todo el día sucio, oler a mierda que tira para atrás, que el agua o el granizo te destrocen la cosecha después de todo el año de trabajo, que los animales enfermen, cagar en el campo y limpiarte el culo con una piedra, etc.
> 
> Una vids idílica, vamos. *No habéis ido al csmpo a trabajar en vuestra vida*. Yo lo hice de muy pequeño y rápidamemte decidí que aquello nomera lo mío y me saqué una ingeniería.
> 
> *Dejad de decir gilipolleces* de que la vida en el campo es la hostia. Si fuera la hostia, no existiría la Espapa Vacía.



A ver, gilipollas gordito: te he dicho que mis primos lo dejaron, así que algo sé. No me incluyas en la dorito-pandilla, cuida más tu lenguaje, y no te des tanto pisto, que con tu lic. en inf. en donde tú y yo sabemos, poco lomo has doblado.


----------



## vinavil (23 Jun 2022)

Bestia parda de la vara en secaral español. Las ovejas no saben si entrar o salir y hasta al perro dice que le ha enseñado a base de palos. Una joya.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (23 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hombre, esta criatura necesita a un tío serio y con cojones para trabajar.
> 
> Esta a los doriteros no los toca ni con la vara de azuzar las cabras.
> 
> ...



Y a FULL te iba a hacer caso.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Jun 2022)

Jajaja, sí, la verdad me ha tocado la lotería en cierta medida. Cuando me contó todas esas cosas no me la creía, hasta que un día fui hasta su casa y estaba en mallas con la Husqvarna a todo trapo pelando zarzas


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

Muy buen video.

La tía es una máquina


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (23 Jun 2022)

Enamorado al primer minuto.
El acento de parte de mi familia.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Jun 2022)

Lo malo es lo de siempre: a mi me gustan barbies siliconadas tatuadas que van al gym y cuidan su físico y ésta es la típica chica genial de pueblo pero que suda del gym y en 10 años será una pedazo de gorda que sudará de hacer dieta y cardio. Aunque no será por campo por donde ir a correr.

Yo acabaré mal por mis gustos pero ¿y qué le hago si me ponen?


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Jun 2022)

Pues una maravilla, paco.


----------



## Axouxere (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono", que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Es sobrina del autóctono.


----------



## Stock Option (23 Jun 2022)

Al rico spam.

Para ser perfecta tendría que saber hablar. En la oscuridad parece que estuvieras hablando con Marcial.


----------



## Orgelmeister (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Los que decís que esa tía es la polla, es que no habéis tratado con mujeres del agro, en serio. ¿Alguien de aquí sabe cómo puto es la vida en el campo? La vida en el campo es chunguísima. Sólo los que seais de pueblo lo sabréis bien.





Nos íbamos a reír no poco con muchos de los que dicen que se iban a vivir con ella y tal y cual.

A la tercera semana estaban de vuelta en su ciudad moronegra, woke y nwo con el rabo entre las piernas.

Y añado que la muchacha me ha agradado bastante.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Jun 2022)

Es reconfortante saber que quedan mujeres tradicionales. No todo iban a ser zorrones feministas politatuados con cara de oler mierda.
Buena moza, espero que le vaya bien.


----------



## Omnicromañon (23 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Es la mujer perfecta para un mad Max. Además guapa ñ.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Y a FULL te iba a hacer caso.



Hombre,ahora no. De joven, igual si que era bastante resulton.

Sin verte el careto, me apostaría 100 leerles a que hubiese tenido más posibilidades que tú


----------



## Pailarocas (23 Jun 2022)

Buaa tío! Tiene una C15! Me casaba con ella mañana mismo si la pone a mi nombre!


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jun 2022)

Nazaret vale más que todas las putas de onlyfans que poneis por aquí. Gostosamente me comía una de sus ensaladas de limones.


----------



## adal86 (23 Jun 2022)

Es muy guapa y sin maquillaje, y tiene unos ojos muy bonitos. Como tía y como persona y como todo vale infinitas veces más que las politatuadas tiktokeras que pululan hoy día por ahí.


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Levantarse pronto, estar al sol de justicia todo el día, cargar peso, estar con los animales, estar todo el día sucio, oler a mierda que tira para atrás, que el agua o el granizo te destrocen la cosecha después de todo el año de trabajo, que los animales enfermen, cagar en el campo y limpiarte el culo con una piedra, etc.
> 
> Una vids idílica, vamos. No habéis ido al csmpo a trabajar en vuestra vida. Yo lo hice de muy pequeño y rápidamemte decidí que aquello nomera lo mío y me saqué una ingeniería.
> 
> Dejad de decir gilipolleces de que la vida en el campo es la hostia. Si fuera la hostia, no existiría la Espapa Vacía.



Tu vives en los mundos modernos y no tienes puta idea de la vida de verdad. Te parecerá mejor estar 8 horas en una cadena de montaje, 7 en una oficina, o 14 en una cocina. Eres uno mas de esos adoctrinados universitarios que se cree que solo valéis los que habéis estudiado. La España vacía no, VACIADA SI. Tienes el cerebro tan frito que jamas lo entenderás.


----------



## Mandaloriano (23 Jun 2022)

Joder que risas cuando ha empezado a meter a los votantes


----------



## spica (23 Jun 2022)

Y encima es guapa, aunque habra que verla el culo, jajaja.


----------



## Popuespe (23 Jun 2022)

¿Quién es?


----------



## Gorrión (23 Jun 2022)

Está demasiado blanca para trabajar en el campo, eso la delata.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Jun 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> Joder que risas cuando ha empezado a meter a los votantes del PSOE


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Jun 2022)

Tiene cara de anime. 

LOL


----------



## Euron G. (23 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.



Finísimo el comentario, en medio del lamebraguismo habitual. Mis dieces.


----------



## Ninguno (23 Jun 2022)

Mujer de calidad. No tocaría al burbujista medio ni con un palo. Es gracioso ver a los incels del foro buscándole pegas.


----------



## Yomimo (23 Jun 2022)

spica dijo:


> Y encima es guapa, aunque habra que verla el culo, jajaja.



Guapa por fuera, sin maquillaje ni mierdas y por dentro, más.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jun 2022)

spica dijo:


> Y encima es guapa, aunque habra que verla el culo, jajaja.



Tiene un culo y unas piernacas firmes y tersas cual columnas jónicas de patear el canpo. En algún otro video se le ve.


----------



## Yomimo (23 Jun 2022)

Este es el canal del padre qué tambien es un tipo cojonudo, ha sabido educar a su hija.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Se me da un aire a Carrie Fisher.



no lo había pensado pero ES VERDAD


----------



## John Connor (23 Jun 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Este es el canal del padre qué tambien es un tipo cojonudo, ha sabido educar a su hija.



Al canal del padre llegue por casualidad porque el halgorrino de Youtuf me recomendo un video suyo donde contaba sus aventuras de cuando hizo la mili en las GOES. Los otros videos me parecian igual de aburridos que los del otro viejo colgao de los bocatas que empapen, pero creo que a partir de ahora no me voy a perder ninguno de la hija.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (23 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Yo no entiendo de cosas de garrulos. Esa ha tenido que catar polla alguna vez en su vida, no me jodas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mejor traje que se lleva con la "corbata colombiana" es "EL DE PINO". ¡¡¡Le veo muy impaciente reservando cita con "El Sastre"


----------



## mmm (23 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Esa mujer es perfecta, venga o no venga el Marmax.



Hay que conocer a una mujer mucho más para saber si es perfecta. De esas de una polla para toda la vida


----------



## Pepeprisas (23 Jun 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> solo lo crees?



Vaya rubí de valor incalculable es esa moza


----------



## louis.gara (23 Jun 2022)

Mucho blibli pero a más de uno le iba a costar con la vara para que le diga el ritmo.


----------



## daniguzmán (23 Jun 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Hay que conocer a una mujer mucho más para saber si es perfecta. De esas de una polla para toda la vida



Los indicios no suelen mentir.


----------



## mmm (23 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Los indicios no suelen mentir.



No estoy de acuerdo, la vida es muy larga y se le presentarán muchas oportunidades para sentirse deseada. Requiere mucha voluntad en una mujer


----------



## CamareroNarrador (23 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hombre,ahora no. De joven, igual si que era bastante resulton.
> 
> Sin verte el careto, me apostaría 100 leerles a que hubiese tenido más posibilidades que tú



Seguramente, antes no había tantos snacks que yo me HINCHO a COMER, DoriResented.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Jun 2022)

Se la ve una mujer recia y resuelta, digna hembra para sobrellevar el clima y estoica vida en la extremadura.
Nadaa....rollo patatero para envolver la vetusta expresión: MELAFO
....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

No es la más guapa de la tierra, pero a estas alturas, y más en España, lo más valorado es EL INTERIOR véase características tan extrañas de ver en una hispañistaní como:

No estar perturbada, tener unos minimos niveles cognitivos para no estar discutiendo todo el día
Tener ganas de trabajar, especialmente trabajo físico y cansado, algo raro de ver en una fémina
Pensar por sí misma, pensar más allá de lo que hayan dicho en la tele
No limitarse a pedir, pedir y seguir pidiendo. Aportar en la misma medida que pides.
Ser campechana. No tener cara de oler mierda. Ser mínimamente agradable.
Ya está, esos 5 puntos que deberían ser básicos en cualquier ser humano, pues no, aqui son tan difíciles de encontrar, que ya con esto, mirad el resultado, todo el foro encandilado. Y ya digo no es ninguna top model ni nada... ni en ningún momento hemos sacado el tema SEXO, que es muy importante para nosotros, no sabemos si esa chica luego es más frígida que un congelador, pero bueno.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

*Voy a marcar unos corderos y a ponerle una cabra a Tamboríl
«Al negro no hace falta marcarle por razones obvias»*


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> El mejor traje que se lleva con la "corbata colombiana" es "EL DE PINO". ¡¡¡Le veo muy impaciente reservando cita con "El Sastre"



los colombianos me comen los huevos por debajo del culo. Igual que el Crespo y toda su ralea de paletos orgullosos. El campo se acabara. Los paletos ya no son tolerados. Sus tierras? Expropiese. Y si quieren guerra, la tendrán, como en Ucrania. Al primer misilazo se les quitan la caraja y la peste a vino


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

Aquí la novia de los urbanitas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Jun 2022)

minuto 1:45 salen dos abertzales

¿cuál de ellos es el que se zumba a la shortina?


----------



## HUROGÁN (23 Jun 2022)

Cuando la ví agarrar a los corderos... que no falló uno,,, me reitero en que es una mujer bomba, expresiva y capaz, que sabe respetar espacios ajenos y hacerse respetar el propio.
Es una de mi tribu Vetona, mujeres nada amariconadas.


----------



## spica (23 Jun 2022)

Entonces la sartencita del video es sobrina del cabrero de la sierra de Gata.

Por otra parte me parece que esta ya vivido en la urbe y ha pisado universidad; no tiene la piel de mucha tostanera, 
Obvio como dice en el video.


----------



## hijodeputin (23 Jun 2022)

fuera de españa se ven más mujeres en tareas del campo, aunque prefiero a nazaret, se ve más como una mujer pa to. Estas por ejemplo manejan maquinaria potente, pero no las veo regando, ordeñando etc etc


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Jun 2022)

Mujeres del campo en la comunidad de los amish. Mientras ellos levantan la casa, ellas lo cómodo, hacer limonadas:


----------



## Gus Borden (23 Jun 2022)

Bien por la moza.


----------



## Atolladero (23 Jun 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Una autentica mujer empoderada, ya no quedan muchas en hispañistan.
> 
> me pasa como las chortichinitas que salen dando el callo en la obra. Las 3 Cs (Cerebro, Corazon y Cojón) se ponen de acuerdo en que esa seria una mujer por la que luchar...



Vaya empacho de cemento. Hay que reconocer que la chortichinita se lo curra mucho.


----------



## Popuespe (24 Jun 2022)

Pues me picó la curiosidad, y ayer estuve viendo unos cuantos videos suyos. ¡Qué muchacha! entre todo el montón de putas tatuadas, siliconadas y llenas de alambres por todo el cuerpo, llega esta mujer y con su sencillez y su naturalidad, se las carga a todas. No sé, parece una persona de verdad, mostrando cómo es la vida de verdad. Tiene el tema controladísimo, yo diría que ha nacido y crecido ahí, y además con esta te puedes ir a cualquier parte a final del día sin miedo a quedar en ridículo. Lo que viene siendo una mujer en condiciones.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (24 Jun 2022)

hace tiempo que veo videos de toda la familia y esa chica vale la pena.
yo ya me case con una asi, y os la recomiendo, lo unico que como todo en la vida todo no se puede tener y posiblemente no sea la alegria de la huerta a la hora de salir de fiesta pero en cambio os hara de comer bien y os tendra como a un Rey de limpio.


----------



## Pelamios1 (24 Jun 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Vaya empacho de cemento. Hay que reconocer que la chortichinita se lo curra mucho.



Mi maaa como cargan esas hijas de puta y que manera de enlucir. Pero eso es real?


----------



## Galvani (24 Jun 2022)

No sé no sé... Igual os llevabais un chasco. En esos vídeos sale haciendo labores, no atendiendo a un marido. No relacioneis.


----------



## Pelamios1 (24 Jun 2022)

Lo de las chinas me flipa porque yo he trabajado en eso y es jodido, terminas con los hombros destrozados. La verdad, he estado muerto en vida.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No sé no sé... Igual os llevabais un chasco. En esos vídeos sale haciendo labores, no atendiendo a un marido. No relacioneis.



conque me hiciera una ensalada de limones con chorizo todos los domingos después de ir a misa ya sería feliz


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jun 2022)

Sería tan feliz, yendo con ella a coger cerezas. Vida sencilla y plena.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> plena



plena es de gracia


----------



## Divad (29 Jun 2022)

Más mujeres así por favor! Solo falta que se le inflen los ovarios para ir a machete contra los "tragones" del pueblo...


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que esa chica está fingiendo para los vídeos por qué sabe que es ella la que vende y no es así en la vida real.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Jun 2022)

Pues la verdad es que te quedas atontado viendo sus vídeos,te enganchas un montón.
La chica tiene una naturalidad y una facilidad para expresarse que te hipnotizan.Hace que parezca que estás allí compartiendo las tareas rurales y te quedas en modo zen.Me ha gustado


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Jun 2022)

la habéis llamao PALETA y sanfadao:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Jul 2022)

Mas de pueblo que las amapolas


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Jul 2022)

Si que tenéis devoción a la divina pastora… 
Por cierto, ¿de qué pueblo es?


----------



## Jimmy Page (3 Jul 2022)

Sólo por decir "cuerdina" se sabe que es extremeña.

Ese diminutivo es nuestro


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Jul 2022)

Sé que es extremeña, pero el pueblo.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Jul 2022)

Esa os mete en vereda a todos. Aquí ibais a estar perdiendo el tiempo foreando. Os pone a doblar el lomo a garrotazos. No se libran ni los funcionarios.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 Jul 2022)

A esta joven habría que incluirla en la próxima edición de
_Maravillas de la Península ibérica_,


----------



## reconvertido (10 Jul 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.



Que confiese, ¿qué forera es?


----------



## reconvertido (10 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tiene bastantes seguidores. A esa ya le salio novio o novia.
> 
> Me da que novia, impresión nada mas.



Confundes tus deseos de tarada con la realidad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

2:11 tremendo culamen


----------



## Okiali (6 Ago 2022)

Hay alguna foto de esta tipa arreglada???
Si en los videos es guapa de cojones cuando se arregle tiene que ser espectacular


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2022)

La moza ha alcanzado los 100K suscriptores, impresionante


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (20 Sep 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ésta es extremeña, se le nota mucho en el acento. Me parece bien que haya gente de este tipo que funciona al margen del sistema. *Ésta se ha copiado del "autóctono",* que lleva ya muchos años emitiendo vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGUuOMIeeSOy5y45YR0XIwA



Es su sobrina de hecho


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Oct 2022)

Esbirros, haceos a un lao, ella tiene MACHO, concretamente ER RICHAR


----------



## Javiser (19 Oct 2022)

Pues yo no la decía que no si me pide que la monte. Si le pone más hasta lo haría como si fuese una cabra


----------

